# Leaving the Coding Rat-Race



## WilloKeays (Oct 19, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped with my resume and job search tips in the past 6 months.  It was very much appreciated!

I will no longer be looking for a career in Medical Billing & Coding.  I can no longer afford to put forth effort and money for continuing education in a field that's not willing to hire entry level candidates.

I have been hired on a part-time basis back in Marketing, am awaiting an offer on a second full-time job, and am working on developing my own Online Marketing and Social Media company.

Best of luck to the other New CPC-A's - my best advice is to start talking to people you know personally in the business and try to convince them to give you a chance.


----------

